# Mushrooms, Which ones are eatable



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

My father in law was up in the Uintahs Tuesday afternoon and was able to collect a small cooler full of mushrooms in about 5 minutes. Now for the problem. He nor I know which ones are eatable . My guess on one of them is the ones in the upper left corner. We definitely don't want to get sick -O,- .


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

There are 6, maybe seven different types on the lid. I grouped them and tried to get a view on the top and underside of the mushroom. The possible 7th mushroom is sitting on top of the big mushroom that is upside down, in the upper right side of the lid. The top is a little darker than the big mushroom.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Mushrooms*

I picked up several books this summer and I'm still not sure of myself to get it right. Be careful. I hope to get with someone more experienced to show me the way. Good luck!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah me to the few people that I have ran into that know mushroom stuff are very secretive about it and won't tell me stuff


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

As a Botany minor I can tell you that if you haven't eaten them yet, DON"T!! There are mushrooms in the wild that are edible but many are not. I am not an expert and wouldn't say even if I knew for sure. Some mushrooms can cause sickness, death or hallucinations. I myself wouldn't eat any of them. Mushrooms are not an easy thing to get past. Just don't eat them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What you need to do before you start to pick them in the wilds to eat is find a expert and get yourself a book on them. Of see if there are any local schools offering classes on them. The only ones that I am comfortable in picking and eating are puff balls.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The top left is probably an Araricus just like the ones they sell in the store. The bottom right is probably a horse (meadow) mushroom. I'm not sure if the real name is horse mushroom or not but if it's what I think it is they are very good. Not as good as the Agaricus. Be careful with the Horse mushroom they look close (in pictures anyway) to Destroying Angels, white Sickeners and Death caps. With it in my hand I could tell you right away but I wouldn't try to ID it from a picture.
The tall skinny one looks a lot like a Phylicybe. If you pinch the stalk or cap it may turn blue. A sure sign you'll get high. Don't ask how I know, I use to be a teenager.
The ones in the bottom left look like some we have up here in Alaska. I've seen some in Utah quite a bit too. The gills are like folds of skin instead of regular gills. I ate some the other day but for the life of me I can't remember what they are called. I'll look them up in my notes.
Anyway, have fun and be careful, Chuck.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

elkmule123 said:


> There are 6, maybe seven different types on the lid. I grouped them and tried to get a view on the top and underside of the mushroom. The possible 7th mushroom is sitting on top of the big mushroom that is upside down, in the upper right side of the lid. The top is a little darker than the big mushroom.


I think you're right. Usually mushrooms become darker with age and that smaller one is already darker than the other two.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wyogoob knows what's up. Be careful though, he may misguide you 'cause he likes the ones that cause halucinations...:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Wyogoob knows what's up. Be careful though, he may misguide you 'cause he likes the ones that cause halucinations...:grin:


:shock:

There's some good info and pics in this thread:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/14631-best-wild-mushroom.html

The top left looks like a pore mushroom, probably a bolete. I'm on the road without my mushroom books so I'm gonna refrain from making any more I.D. guesses.

Sure-fire way to tell if a mushroom is OK to eat:
In butter, over medium heat, saute a small amount of the mushroom. Serve to your mother-in-law. Wait 6 hours. If she gets sick the mushroom variety is no good to eat.

-O,-


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> The only ones that I am comfortable in picking and eating are puff balls.


Puff balls huh? Is that what really old cheeto balls turn into?  Actually I've never heard of them, but I've never heard of any of the mushroom in the link that Goob shared (Thanks for the link Goob) with the quick glance I took at it. I'll go through it more thoroughly.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

KennyC said:


> As a Botany minor I can tell you that if you haven't eaten them yet, DON"T!!


That's why I've never paid much attention to wild mushrooms. I never wanted to take the chance of getting sick. I do have to say though as I've gotten old and my palette has changed a bit, some have been a bit tempting to try.



longbow said:


> The top left is probably an Araricus just like the ones they sell in the store. The bottom right is probably a horse (meadow) mushroom. I'm not sure if the real name is horse mushroom or not but if it's what I think it is they are very good. Not as good as the Agaricus. Be careful with the Horse mushroom they look close (in pictures anyway) to Destroying Angels, white Sickeners and Death caps. With it in my hand I could tell you right away but I wouldn't try to ID it from a picture.
> The tall skinny one looks a lot like a Phylicybe. If you pinch the stalk or cap it may turn blue. A sure sign you'll get high. Don't ask how I know, I use to be a teenager.
> The ones in the bottom left look like some we have up here in Alaska. I've seen some in Utah quite a bit too. The gills are like folds of skin instead of regular gills. I ate some the other day but for the life of me I can't remember what they are called. I'll look them up in my notes.
> Anyway, have fun and be careful, Chuck.


Thanks for the information longbow, I'll look up the few names you've given my and compare pics.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

My Mycology prof at WSU told us the story of a time he was collecting edible shrooms in the Tony Grove area. Another couple noticed what he was doing and started to gather some themselves. Then, as a second thought, they felt they ought to show my instructor what they had. They had some good ones, but they had also gathered a deadly Amanita. He told us they had enough of that one to wipe out a whole city block in Ogden!

Get a good book. There are many edible ones, and some are very easily recognized. I would stay with the few easily recognized and avoid all others, even if they may be good.

My Prof also said this..."THE NUMBER OF EXPERTS ON WILD EDIBLE MUSHROOMS DECREASES EVERY YEAR..."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> :shock:
> 
> There's some good info and pics in this thread:
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/14631-best-wild-mushroom.html
> ...


What the... The top left does not look like a pore mushroom. Heck, I can't even see the underside of it. I must be hallucinating.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

The two in the top left are the same mushroom. I tried to get atleast two of each so the top and bottom of the mushroom can be seen.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I could never chance wild mushrooms. Rather than wonder or worry just go here and order a DYI kit. Or better yet, pay the shipping and try a variety.

http://www.promushrooms.com/

looks good enough to eat!-- (FB user links)
www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3394341591896&set=a.3394335271738.112880.1670397891&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...683241191849.186657.1018439003&type=1&theater


----------

